# Another of my dwarf crays: Cambarellus Shufeldtii



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

*Another of my dwarf crays: Cambarellus Shufeldtii 'blue'*

This is a steel blue colored crayfish. It has molted a couple of times. I have a female that is currently carrying eggs.



















-Pedro


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice!... _Are these dwarf crays safe to keep with shrimp and fish fry?_


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

I didn't know they had dwarf blues. Awesome!!! 
Okay, gotta ask, wil you be selling some babies if she is successful? How much? Where did you get her? How much? I'd love to have an orange and a blue in my tank......


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They are different species under Cambarellus. They might interbreed. Not sure as I keep them separated.

-Pedro


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures of your great looking cray. Also, glad to see your monkey is feeling better !


----------

